# carenciado, a



## Calambur

Hola, gente:

¿Es "válida" la palabra carenciado, a?
Por aquí se usa, y a mí me suena horrible.

¿Se usa en algún otro país o es un invento argentino?
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo es la primera vez que la veo.


----------



## oa2169

XiaoRoel said:


> *Yo es* la primera vez que la veo.


 
¿Es válida esta conjugación del verbo "ser"?

*carencial**.*adj._Med._ Perteneciente o relativo a la *carencia* (ǁ de vitaminas u otras sustancias en la ración alimenticia). DRAE

"carenciado", de acuerdo con la anterior definición de *carencial*, puede ser posible; no estoy seguro.


----------



## Pinairun

Solo hay que cambiar el orden:
Es la primera vez que yo la veo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Familias con carencias económicas, familias necesitadas pero no familias carenciadas.


----------



## Alemanita

Pero con familias necesitadas no habría una ambigüedad en el sentido de que son familias que son necesitadas por alguien para algo determinado, que alguien las necesita? Mientras si ellos necesitan algo, carecen de algo - vaya, son pobres para decirlo mal y pronto. Y como eufemismo se inventó el carenciado...??


----------



## Ibermanolo

*Según el DRAE:*

*necesitado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _necesitar_).

*1. *adj. Que carece de lo necesario para vivir. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Alemanita said:


> Pero con familias necesitadas no habría una ambigüedad en el sentido de que son familias que son necesitadas por alguien para algo determinado, que alguien las necesita? Mientras si ellos necesitan algo, carecen de algo - vaya, son pobres para decirlo mal y pronto. Y como eufemismo se inventó el carenciado...??


 
Si alguien las necesitara serían *necesarias* para alguien.


----------



## Alemanita

Ah, claro, qué tonta, gracias Ibermanolo!

Sin embargo, no deja de ser curioso, no?

Si yo quiero a alguien, es querido (*por* mí) y si lo necesito - es necesario *para* mí.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*_Carenciado_ es imposible porque no existe ni existió el verbo *_carenciar_. En español existe *carecer*.
_*Es imposible derivar un participio de un verbo que no existe*_.
*Carencia *(< _carentia_, abstracto deverbativo de _carere_, verbo que con el sufijo -_escere_ produce nuestro _carecer_) y su derivado *carencial*, son cultismos tomados del latín.


----------



## Naticruz

Calambur said:


> Hola, gente:
> 
> ¿Es "válida" la palabra carenciado, a?
> Por aquí se usa, y a mí me suena horrible.
> 
> ¿Se usa en algún otro país o es un invento argentino?
> Gracias anticipadas.


 Hola, Calambur:

Tal vez _carenciado_ haya sido importado del portugués. Es palabra portuguesa como sigue:

_adjectivo_
*1. *com carências; com necessidades;
*2. *carecente; precisado; falto; 

(De _carência+-ado_)

Cariños


----------



## Calambur

También yo entiendo que *es imposible derivar un participio de un verbo que no existe*, pero, en fin, los porteños tienen fama de ser "habilidosos/rapiditos" (me parece que el término es un invento de la prensa porteña; el uso está bastante generalizado).

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## miguel89

> Hola, Calambur:
> 
> Tal vez carenciado haya sido importado del portugués. Es palabra portuguesa como sigue:
> 
> adjectivo
> 1. com carências; com necessidades;
> 2. carecente; precisado; falto;
> 
> (De carência+-ado)
> 
> Cariños


Es posible. Gracias por la información. Por cierto, ¿sabes cuándo se empezó a usar esa palabra en portugués? El primer registro de "carenciado" en el Corpus del español Actual de la RAE data de 1975.



> vaya, son pobres para decirlo mal y pronto. Y como eufemismo se inventó el carenciado...??


Es un eufemismo, sí. Aparece mucho junto a "barrios": "barrios carenciados"

Saludos


----------



## Betildus

Calambur said:


> Hola, gente:
> 
> ¿Es "válida" la palabra carenciado, a?
> Por aquí se usa, y a mí me suena horrible.
> 
> ¿Se usa en algún otro país o es un invento argentino?
> Gracias anticipadas.


Al parecer es un invento de nuestros vecinos , debería ser "carente".



Pinairun said:


> Sólo hay que cambiar el orden:
> Es la primera vez que yo la veo.


¿Qué orden?


----------



## miguel89

"Carente" no, no puede sustituirse "carenciado" por "carente". "Carenciado" quiere decir "muy pobre", pero solo en boca de alguien que califica la situación de otras personas mirándola desde arriba. Nadie diría de sí mismo que es "carenciado".


----------



## Betildus

miguel89 said:


> "Carente" no, no puede sustituirse "carenciado" por "carente". *¿Por qué no?. *"Carenciado" quiere decir "muy pobre", pero solo en boca de alguien que califica la situación de otras personas mirándola desde arriba. Nadie diría de sí mismo que es "carenciado".


*"Carenciado" no existe, en todo caso debería ser "carecido".*


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela la palabra se utiliza (independientemente de que sea o no válida o correcta) generalmente para referirse a carencias no materiales, por ejemplo: Ese niño, por su orfandad, está emocionalmente _carenciado_.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Betildus

Camilo1964 said:


> En Venezuela la palabra se utiliza (independientemente de que sea o no válida o correcta) generalmente para referirse a carencias no materiales, por ejemplo: Ese niño, por su orfandad, está emocionalmente _carenciado_.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo


Y aquí diríamos: "carente de afecto o de cariño"


----------



## XiaoRoel

En portugués _carenciado_ no existe en la lengua formal ya que no viene en los diccionarios, como no viene el verbo _carenciar_, Lo que tiene es _carência_ desde el s. XVI, y _carencial_ y _carencialidad_, más modernos (ni se contempla su fecha en el Houaiss que los considera derivados portugueses de _carência_). Por tanto, el mismo estado de cosas que en español. Otra cosa es la menor presión de la normativa en Brasil, comparado con los países de habla hispana, que produce sintagmas raros en el conjunto de la lengua y que ha llegado a diferenciar muchísimo la lengua coloquial de Brasil y la de Portugal que ya no se considera estándar en América. Si es un préstamo del brasileiro, no es un préstamo de la lengua formal, quizás algo expandido por la prensa.


----------



## miguel89

Betildus said:


> *"Carenciado" no existe, en todo caso debería ser "carecido".*


Fulano vive en un barrio muy carenciado. Fulano vive en un barrio muy carente. ¿Carente de qué? Carecido es peor aún, ya se ha explicado por qué, ¿un barrio muy carecido? El barrio no falta, le faltan cosas al barrio. No defiendo la palabra, que quede claro, me parece un eufemismo detestable, ¿pero negar su existencia? ¿Acaso este hilo es un espejismo, o de qué estamos hablando?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo normal para mí sería decir: "vive en un barrio *con* (_muchas, bastantes, pocas_) *carencias*" o "vive en un barrio *sin* carencias".


----------



## Naticruz

miguel89 said:


> Es posible. Gracias por la información. Por cierto, ¿sabes cuándo se empezó a usar esa palabra en portugués? El primer registro de "carenciado" en el Corpus del español Actual de la RAE data de 1975.
> 
> Es un eufemismo, sí. Aparece mucho junto a "barrios": "barrios carenciados"
> 
> Saludos


 Hola, Miguel:

De hecho no sé desde cuándo la palabra _carenciado_ surge en los léxicos portugueses. La encuentro registrada en dos de mis diccionarios electrónicos. Uno de ellos es fechado del 2005 . Siendo un adjetivo formado por derivación, los diccionarios menos exhaustivos no lo registran.

La palabra existe, sí, en portugués, además de se encontrar registrada en los diccionarios, como atrás menciono, es largamente utilizada en la prensa y radio. Entonces ahora que la crisis económica asola no sólo Portugal, como casi toda Europa.

Como curiosidad enseño este enlace , donde alguien cuestiona el término _carenciado_

Un saludo
Si hay faltas ortográficas te agradezco el favor de corregírmelas.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Veo que Calambur se adelantó en abrir esta discusión. Yo vi hoy por primera vez la palabra "carenciado" en una película doblada. Sí entendí a qué se refería pero me quedó la duda sobre la legitimidad del término.

Ahora que he leído el hilo entero, agradezco mucho los datos aportados por Camilo, Miguel, Naticruz y Xiao. 

De sobra está decir que también a mí me parece un esperpento el uso de la palabreja esa.


----------



## Erreconerre

Calambur said:


> Hola, gente:
> 
> ¿Es "válida" la palabra carenciado, a?
> Por aquí se usa, y a mí me suena horrible.
> 
> ¿Se usa en algún otro país o es un invento argentino?
> Gracias anticipadas.


 

Sí la he leído. Y no le veo nada de raro. Me parece que está perfectamente formada.

Presentar-presente-presencia-presenciado
Carecer -carente -carencia -carenciado.

Por eso pienso que no tiene nada de raro esta palabra.


----------



## swift

Bueno, si de presente saltas a presenciado, ya veo por qué carenciado te parece tan bien formado.


----------



## Realice

Yo sí la había oído/leído alguna vez, Calambur. Quizá los inventos porteños se expanden deprisa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> ¿Se usa en algún otro país...?


Por más que tenga un origen bastardo, el adjetivo es pan de todos los días también en mi país (con tantas carencias, sobre todo mentales, no podía ser de otra forma). Lo acabo de ver también en un medio de prensa paraguayo (ABC Color). 
Pego parte del comentario de AleCcowaN en este otro hilo, del año 2006, porque me hace mucha gracia.
Saludos



			
				AleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Con seguridad se trata de "barrios carenciados" un adjetivo derivado del participio del verbo imaginario "carenciar" que significa que ciertos poderes maléficos o "ignorecientes" van adonde hay gente de clase media y clase baja y les quitan todo lo que tienen por arte de birlibirloque a fin de dejarlos en la inopia.


----------



## Erreconerre

swift said:


> Bueno, si de presente saltas a presenciado, ya veo por qué carenciado te parece tan bien formado.


 

*presente**.*
(Del lat. _praesens, -entis_).

*1. *adj. Que está delante o en *presencia* de alguien, o concurre con él en el mismo sitio. U. t. c. s.


----------



## swift

No voy a extenderme más en ese asunto, porque no viene a cuento. Presente no es verbo. Presenciado es participio pasado de presenciar, verbo. Carente tampoco es verbo. *Carenciado es participio pasado del inexistente verbo *carenciar.

Tu enfoque es la derivación interpretativa.


----------



## Erreconerre

swift said:


> No voy a extenderme más en ese asunto, porque no viene a cuento. Presente no es verbo. Presenciado es participio pasado de presenciar, verbo. Carente tampoco es verbo. *Carenciado es participio pasado del inexistente verbo *carenciar.
> 
> Tu enfoque es la derivación interpretativa.


 
Bueno, si no vas a extenderte en este asunto que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Ushuaia

Calambur said:


> (me parece que el término es un invento de la prensa porteña; el uso está bastante generalizado).



Me parece que no. En este documento (un boletín oficial de la provincia de Almería, fechado en 1934) se pide "certificado de carenciado antecedentes penales". El eufemismo será argentino, pero la palabrita –creo yo– nos la trajimos de España. 

A mí me cuesta ponerme en contra de un término (cualquiera) que satisfaga una necesidad expresiva y sea comprendido y utilizado, como en este caso, por un gran número de hablantes, aunque se haya generado de modo irregular. Como crecí conjugando la segunda persona con "vos" mientras en la escuela recitaba "yo soy, tú eres...", la tensión entre "lo considerado correcto" y la evolución real de nuestra lengua se me hizo carne desde chiquita. 

¡Van saludos!


----------



## swift

Hola Ushuaia:


Ushuaia said:


> A mí me cuesta ponerme en contra de un término (cualquiera) que satisfaga una necesidad expresiva


Eso me parece de lo más sensato. Con todo, me pregunto qué necesidad expresiva vino a rellenar la palabra "carenciado".


----------



## Erreconerre

Ushuaia said:


> Me parece que no. En este documento (un boletín oficial de la provincia de Almería, fechado en 1934) se pide "certificado de carenciado antecedentes penales". El eufemismo será argentino, pero la palabrita –creo yo– nos la trajimos de España.
> 
> A mí me cuesta ponerme en contra de un término (cualquiera) que satisfaga una necesidad expresiva y sea comprendido y utilizado, como en este caso, por un gran número de hablantes, aunque se haya generado de modo irregular. Como crecí conjugando la segunda persona con "vos" mientras en la escuela recitaba "yo soy, tú eres...", la tensión entre "lo considerado correcto" y la evolución real de nuestra lengua se me hizo carne desde chiquita.
> 
> ¡Van saludos!


 
De acuerdo.
Además aquí nadie ha afirmado que exista el verbo *carenciar*, para formar *carenciado*, porque *carenciado* no es participio de ningún verbo. Si fuera necesario que las palabras terminadas en* ado* procedieran directamente de un verbo, entonces tendríamos que descontinuar muchas palabras de uso cotidiano, que terminan en _ado_, pero no que no proceden directamente de un verbo, como el adjetivo *redomado*, por ejemplo, Y como ésta hay otras.


----------



## Realice

Ushuaia said:


> Me parece que no. En este documento (un boletín oficial de la provincia de Almería, fechado en 1934) se pide "certificado de carenciado antecedentes penales". El eufemismo será argentino, pero la palabrita –creo yo– nos la trajimos de España.


Ushuaia, no niego que os hemos prestado muy malas palabras (para que las retorcierais aún más ), pero me apostaría cualquier cosa a que lo de ese boletín es un error tipográfico, y lo que querían pedir era 'un certificado de *carencia de* antecedentes penales'.


----------



## Calambur

Ushuaia said:


> En este documento (un boletín oficial de la provincia de Almería, fechado en 1934) se pide "certificado de carenciado antecedentes penales". *(Eso no tiene sentido.)*
> El eufemismo será argentino, pero la palabrita –creo yo– nos la trajimos de España.
> *No, no eso lo que dice el documento.*


 


Realice said:


> ...me apostaría cualquier cosa a que lo de ese boletín es un error tipográfico, y lo que querían pedir era 'un certificado de *carencia de* antecedentes penales'.
> *Sabes apostar.*


El texto dice:

...debiendo acompañar a sus solicitudes los documentos siguientes: Certificación de nacimiento expedida por el Registro Civil, cédula personal, certificados de buena conducta y certificados de *carencia de antecedentes penales.*

(Ver página 3, segunda columna, final del primer párrafo.)


----------



## duvija

Es posible que sea un ríodelaplatanismo. Me resulta normal, y 'familias carenciadas' también. Dado el lugar geográfico donde se usa, no es totalmente raro que llegue del portugués brasilero.


----------



## Calambur

MUY IMPORTANTE. Un poco tarde, pero debo rectificarme (parcialmente).


Realice said:


> Ushuaia, no niego que os hemos prestado muy malas palabras (para que las retorcierais aún más ), pero me apostaría cualquier cosa a que lo de ese boletín es un error tipográfico, y lo que querían pedir era 'un certificado de *carencia de* antecedentes penales'.


*Realice*: tú y yo tenemos nuestra parte de razón, pero lo que ha dicho *Ushuaia* también es correcto.
En el mismo texto que ella enlazó, un poquito más abajo del párrafo que yo transcribí, dentro del Edicto 2302, en el penúltimo párrafo dice:

"...debiendo acompañar a sus solicitudes los documentos siguientes: Certificación de nacimiento expedida por el Registro Civil, cédula personal, certificado de buena conducta y certificado de *carenciado de antecedentes penales.*"

*Ushuaia*: perdoname. No había visto esa parte del texto.
Sigo creyendo que se trata de un error, pero lo cierto es que vos citaste bien.


----------



## FranAgOl

Hola, me uno bastante tarde. Estoy próximo a recibirme de Locutor y nos han remarcado errores comunes que en los medios de comunicacion cometen. Uno de ellos es esta palabra en discusion: "En lugar de carenciados conviene decir carecientes/carentes de medios"


----------



## Peón

FranAgOl said:


> Hola, me uno bastante tarde. Estoy próximo a recibirme de Locutor y nos han remarcado errores comunes que en los medios de comunicacion cometen. Uno de ellos es esta palabra en discusion: "En lugar de carenciados conviene decir carecientes/carentes de medios"



Antes se decía "falto de medios". Pero claro, parece que en la variedad está el gusto...

Saludos


----------



## FranAgOl

Es decir "carecientes" o "carentes de medios". No carecientes de medios.


----------

